# Libellen 2014



## StefanBO (6. Apr. 2014)

Gibt's den 2014er Thread wirklich noch nicht, oder habe ich ihn nur nicht gefunden? Jedenfalls:

Frisch aus dem garten, meine erste Libelle 2014! Noch etwas blass, aber kurz vorm "Verschwinden":
 
* Frühe Adonislibelle* oder auch *Frühe Adonisjungfer* (_Pyrrhosoma nymphula_)


----------



## Digicat (6. Apr. 2014)

Servus Stefan

Wahnsinn ...

Heuer dürfte alles ein bisserl früher dran sein.


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Apr. 2014)

moin Stefan,
Superfoto!!
Ich habe die letzten Tage auch immer wieder Ausschau gehalten... hier leider noch nix mit __ Libellen.


----------



## shake (17. Apr. 2014)

Bin grade fast bisschen erschrocken, als ich mit der __ Nase über meinem Micro-Teich hing  um den Pflanzenwachstum zu bestaunen und das zierliche Tierchen sah. Hab den Teich im November in die neue Wohnung umgezogen und ich hab schon 3 kleine Larvenhüllen, eine rote kleine Libelle (leider haben sich die Flügel nicht richtig entfaltet) plus jetzt diese Groß-Libelle. Immer wieder beeindruckend!

Weiß jemand was das für eine ist?


----------



## shake (17. Apr. 2014)

Hier noch bessere Fotos. Nachdem ich sie grade in die Sonne gesetzt habe ist sie auch weggeflogen


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2014)

Servus Shake

Libellula quadrimaculata ... Vierfleck


----------



## shake (17. Apr. 2014)

Cool, danke! Bin immer noch ganz hin und weg, dass sie in meiner Pfütze geschlüpft ist )


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2014)

Ja, die suchen sich manchmal die exotischten Gewässer zum ablegen Ihrer Eier.

Vierflecke "verlieren" sie im Flug knapp über der Wasseroberfläche mit einer wippenden Bewegung des Hinterleibes.

Alles im stehenden Flug, wie ein Hubschrauber.

Edit: Im Video dürfte es allerdings kein __ Vierfleck sein, aber egal, ein Vierfleck machts genauso.
Es dürfte sich um ein Plattbauchweibchen handeln.


----------



## ina1912 (8. Mai 2014)

Frisch geschlüpft!
    
lg ina


----------



## misudapi (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
eine Libelle zum Jahresbestehen des Teiches. Das war Anfang April   .
14 Tage später, nach mehren Hüllen auch das Bild.
  Tarnung ist alles.  
Gruß Susanne


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Stefan,
ich hatte auch mal die Freude, einer Libelle beim Schlüpfen zuzuschauen:


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
hier auch noch ein paar "frisch geschlüpft"-Bilder des Vierflecks. Dieses Jahr gibt es an unserem Teich ziemlich viele davon:    
lg ina


----------



## Deuned (15. Mai 2014)

Gerade sah ich auch an meinem Teich die ersten __ Libellen.Sie sind noch etwas müde,aber ich freue mich,dass sie trotz Teichmolchen und Goldorfen wieder da sind!

Hier nun die Fotos:


----------



## Patrick K (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Bei mir war nur Kurz so eine Blaue schmale Libelle am Kessel ,hab sie nur kurz gesehen und da war sie auch schon wieder weg

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Deuned (15. Mai 2014)

Das ist mir echt peinlich.Irgendetwas ging schon beim Versenden seltsam vor sich.

Ich bitte die Moderatoren die überzähligen Beiträge direkt zu löschen.Danke im voraus.

Bernd


----------



## pema (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hier wird die nächste Generation gemacht. __ Frühe Adonislibelle. 
petra


----------



## Ls650tine (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo miteinander
heute sind an meinem Miniteich 4 Larven einer blauen Libelle geschlüpft (müssen vom letzten Jahr sein), hatte aber leider nicht die Kamera parat. 
Die Rote ist heute eingeflogen 

LG Martina


----------



## pema (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
heute ist es mir zum ersten mal gelungen, eine frisch gehäutete Libellenlarve zu fotografieren Nach der Häutung sind sie grasgrün und besonders interessant finde ich, dass man jetzt schon die Flügelansätze sieht.
Petra


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2014)

Hier noch eine hübsche von heute. .. 
lg ina


----------



## Wild (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
auch bei mir sind mehrere geschlüpft. Eine habe ich erwischt


----------



## Wild (4. Juni 2014)

Noch ein Bild kurz nach dem Schlüpfen.


----------



## pema (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir tummeln sich immer noch die frühen Adonislibellen...leider sind sie z.Zt.  immer noch die einzigen __ Libellen in diesem Jahr an meinem Teich.
Aber schön sind sie ... und sie arbeiten wirklich sehr intensiv an den Libellen für's nächste Jahr
Petra


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2014)

Servus

Gestern und heute, naja, eigentlich schon seit Dienstag schlüpfen immer wieder Vierflecke ...

Kurz nach dem Schlupf konnte ich diesen __ Vierfleck ablichten ...

 

Und hier noch Exklusiv für Euch in 1600Px (F11 für volle Bildschirmauflösung drücken)






Wünsche Euch noch ein schöne Pfingst-Feiertage


----------



## Herbine (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
dieser dicke Brummer hat sich anscheinend in meinen Schlauchwagen verliebt. Leider hab ich kein richtiges Makroobjektiv. 
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung um welche Libelle es sich handelt?


----------



## Herbine (7. Juni 2014)

nach etwas googeln bin ich der Meinung, dass es sich um eine männliche Blattbauch-Libelle handelt


----------



## Ls650tine (9. Juni 2014)

Hi miteinander,
die letzten Tage ging es zu wie im Taubenschlag. Da ich ja nur Larven, __ Schnecken, Furchenkäfer und Waserläufer im Teich hab, muss ich mich darauf stürzen   
In der Pfütze sind vier verschiedene Arten Larven, 3 sind auf dem Foto   
Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Pfingstmontag (im Schatten - puh jetzt schon zu warm)
LG, Tine


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2014)

Servus

Die Vierflecke schlüpfen jetzt in Mengen.

 

Gerade eben habe ich wieder 5 VF zum trocknen abhängen gesehen.

Hier noch zwei vom 02.06.2014 ...

X-Faktor
 

und

Verdoppelung
 

Leider waren unter den bis jetzt geschlüpften Vierflecke, sicher schon an die 25-30 Exemplare, auch zwei dabei wo einer der vorderen Flügel sich nicht nach dem Schlupf voll entfalteten. So ist halt die natürliche Auslese ...

Mir kommt vor das heuer sehr viele Vierflecke schlüpfen. Kommt es Euch auch so vor ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juni 2014)

Hi Helmut,

wenn viele gleichaltrige Larven aus den ehemaligen Gelegen im Teich sind entwickeln sich die Geschwister ja auch alle etwa zur gleichen Zeit zum Imago. Bei treiben sich z.Z. rund ein gutes Dutzend Plattbauchlibellen am Teich rum, die alle aus meinem Amphibientümpel gekommen sind

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2014)

Servus Frank

Danke für die Erklärung 

Im vorigen Sommer habe ich auch Plattbäuche am Teich rumfliegen gesehen,

Schlüpfen die mit den Vierflecken zeitgleich oder kommt es da rein auf die WT an ?
Welche Beobachtungen hast du gemacht.

Immo haben wir 22°C Wassertemp..


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Nachdem die Vierflecken bei mir geballt schon Anfang Mai geschlüpft waren - und diesmal waren es ganz schön viele - war heute der erste Großschlupftag der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfern. Sie hatten meinen kompletten Pfflanzenfilter belagert...Hier mal drei davon:     
sind noch etwas blass, aber ein Herr und zwei Damen wuerde ich sagen.
lg ina


----------



## koile (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich konnte Heute den schlupf einer großen Libelle beobachten,
und möchte Euch mit ein paar Bildern daran teilhaben lassen.


----------



## pema (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt mal im Zeitraffer den ganzen Vorgang: wie wird aus einem kleinen Monster eine wunderschöne Großlibelle.
Petra


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Da haste aber Geduld bewiesen!


----------



## pema (17. Juni 2014)

Fortsetzung (hoffentlich klappt es jetzt):
                 
Nicht so viel Geduld wie beim Einstellen der Fotos jetzt hier.    petra


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2014)

Super Fotos!  Ich kam heut leider zu spät,  sie war schon ganz draußen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2014)

heute am Teich erwischt


----------



## fermate (24. Juni 2014)

Das ist eine tolle Fotoreihe, pema.
Danke, das Schlüpfen selbst habe ich nämlich noch nie beobachten können.

Immerhin habe ich jetzt eine entdeckt, die gerade erst geschlüpft ist.
Medium 28355 anzeigen Medium 28356 anzeigen Medium 28357 anzeigenLiebe Grüße
Maren

Edit: Habe mal deine Bilder wieder hergestellt    LG Digicat


----------



## willi1954 (30. Juni 2014)

Super Aufnahme Pema,
ich hab heute morgen auch im Filtergraben an den Krebsscheren eine grad geschlüpfte Libelle
entdeckt. Frage, ist das eine grüne Mosaikjungfer?

 

Hier wird sie beschrieben, das sie bevorzugt auf das Vorkommen von Krebsscheren angewiesen ist. Bislang habe ich nur die leeren Cocons gefunden, an
den Spitzen der Krebsscheren.

Gruss Willi


----------



## fermate (30. Juni 2014)

Huch, 
wieso sieht man denn die Bilder in meinem Beitrag vom Dienstag nicht mehr?


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo Willi,
ob es wirklich eine grüne Mosaikjungfer ist, kannst du erst beurteilen, wenn sie ausgefärbt ist.
Grüne Mosaikjungfern sind (wie in deinem Link schon beschrieben) sehr selten geworden. Viel häufiger trifft man die __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer an. Die sind es auch, die gerade an meinem  Teich schlüpfen.
petra


----------



## derseeberger (8. Juli 2014)

So auch mal die Bilder von der Cannon geholt


----------



## pema (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
__ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer
Petra


----------



## Deuned (13. Juli 2014)

Tolle Fotos pema.Magst di etwas zur Kamera sagen?


----------



## pema (13. Juli 2014)

Ist meine 'Neue': Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ200. Blende 2,8; 1/125; 105mm.
petra


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juli 2014)

moin Petra,
Knallerfotos! Ich bin mehr als beeindruckt.


----------



## Deuned (14. Juli 2014)

I


pema schrieb:


> Ist meine 'Neue': Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ200. Blende 2,8; 1/125; 105mm.
> petra


Ich bin erstaunt Petra,dass du mit der Brennweite diese Fotos machen konntest.Dann waren dir die __ Libellen aber wohlgesonnen und "warteten" förmlich auf ein Foto.
Ich stelle immer wieder bei meinem Teich fest,dass selbst bei einer Brennweite von 600 mm und dem entsprechend größerem Abstand die Libellen schnell wegfliegen.........


----------



## pema (14. Juli 2014)

Deuned schrieb:


> Dann waren dir die __ Libellen aber wohlgesonnen


 Hallo,
__ Großlibellen sind mir meistens "wohlgesonnen", ich finde sie eher ruhig - im Gegensatz zu den schwirrenden __ Kleinlibellen. Aber auch da kann man mit Geduld Glück haben. Und ich gebe zu: Diese Mosaikjungfer war ja noch nicht sehr lange geschlüpft und hat mir deshalb ohne Probleme Modell gestanden.
Allerdings ist es (meiner Meinung nach) immer eine Frage der Geduld, der Anzahl der geschossenen Fotos (in diesem Falle fast 40 Stück) und des glücklichen Zufalls.
petra


----------



## pema (16. Juli 2014)

Diesmal eine Kleine.
Natürlich 'kleiner'.
Petra


----------



## fermate (21. Juli 2014)

Die Fotos von Petra sind wirklich der Hammer.
Ein paar hab ich auch noch ...
Medium 28516 anzeigen Medium 28510 anzeigen Medium 28517 anzeigen


----------



## willi1954 (22. Juli 2014)

ich kann mit euren Fotos einfach nicht mithalten. Hier hab ich noch mal eine erwischt, war allerdings
schon später Nachmittag und wenig Licht.
 

muss allerdings dazusagen, war ca 1,5m vom Objekt entfernt. Vergleiche ich das mit Pemas Mosaikjungfer, könnte es
die gleiche sein, oder?

Gruss Willi


----------



## fermate (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Willi,
glaub auch, dass es die gleiche ist.

Bei uns ist gerade heute eine Großlibelle geschlüpft, sie ist aber eher braun-gelb als blau-grün.
Vielleicht ein Weibchen? Keine Ahnung.
Medium 28560 anzeigen Medium 28559 anzeigenFreundlicherweise saß auch eine Rote  mal still, 
ich vermute, es ist die Blutrote Heidelibelle.
Medium 28558 anzeigenGrüße
Maren


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2014)

Servus Libellenfreunde

Gebänderte Prachtlibellen von heute ...

Männchen
 

Weibchen
 

Beide mit der Panasonic G5 und mit dem Panasonic 100-300 angeflanscht bei 300mm; mit DxO das RAW entwickelt und mit FixFoto finalisiert.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (6. Aug. 2014)

Schnappschuß vom 30.7.2014


----------



## pema (6. Aug. 2014)

Den Begattungsvorgang bei der Mosaikjungfer habe ich bisher noch nie gesehen.
petra


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2014)

Servus Maren




fermate schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein Weibchen? Keine Ahnung.



__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, ein Männchen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
zum baldigen Abgesang noch ein kleines Bild - eine Heidelibelle (wenn ich richtig liege). Leider hat sich die Libelle nicht sehr fototauglich niedergelassen, so dass man die 4 Flecken an den Flügelenden nur erahnen kann. Das Bild habe ich aus Neugier aus drei Einzelaufnahmen "zusammenrechnen" lassen, um von Kopf bis Rumpf eine scharfe Aufnahme hin zu bekommen. In der 1024er Auflösung ist davon freilich weniger zu sehen, dennoch kann man's erahnen.


----------



## pema (27. Aug. 2014)

Endlich mal wieder Sonne hier...
und endlich die erste Heidelibelle vor der Linse.
Petra


----------



## Tanny (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Pema, 
? das Bild ist nicht zu sehen und auch nicht anklickbar?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (27. Aug. 2014)

Seltsam Kirstin---ich sehe das Foto.
petra


----------



## Tanny (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Petra, 
jetzt sehe ich es auch 
Da war vielleicht meine Verbindung mal wieder schwach?
Auf jeden Fall ein klasse Foto 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (27. Aug. 2014)

Danke,
ich meine, die Augenpartie ist nicht scharf genug...aber o.k. - war ja nun in diesem Jahr die die erste Möglichkeit, eine Heidelibelle zu fotografieren.
petra


----------



## Ls650tine (30. Aug. 2014)

Gestern war ein hübsches Exemplar bei uns im Garten. Hab sie bei der Ruhepause nach der Insektenjagd fotografiert.
LG und ein sonniges Wochenende, Tine


----------



## Tanny (30. Aug. 2014)

...und als ich heute versuchte Grashüpfer zu fangen, fand ich zwar keine Grashüpfer, aber eine Invasion 
(ca 15 Stück, die da über die Wiese verteilt waren) von denen:


----------



## misudapi (31. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
da schlüpfen bei mir das erste mal __ Großlibellen und dann das, mit nur 3 Flügel ist das Tier sofort eingegangen. 


Sorry, ich bekomme trotz verkleinern die Fotos nicht hochgeladen.


----------



## pema (1. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Susanne,
daran wirst du dich gewöhnen müssen. Es gibt immer wieder Fehlbildungen bei den frisch geschlüpften __ Libellen. Aber die meisten sind lebensfähig.
petra


----------



## Digicat (1. Sep. 2014)

Servus

Ein __ Vierfleck

 

Pana G5, Pana/Leica Elmarit 45/2.8 Makro, 1/100, f4, Iso 160, Stativ, Fernauslöser; mit DxO RAW entwickelt und mit FixFoto finalisiert

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## pema (4. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
diesmal eine sehr kleine und mir leider nicht bekannte Libellenart...wer kennt sie ? Muss ein Mädchen sein, denn ein wenig später hat sie Eier abgelegt.
Petra


----------



## Digicat (4. Sep. 2014)

Servus Petra, Servus Libellenfreunde

Bei der Bestimmung deiner Libelle muß ich leider passen 
Aber du hast sie sehr schön "eingefangen"

Ich konnte heute am Nachmittag/Abend eine _Gemeine Weidenjungfer (Lestes viridis) _im Zebragras ablichten. Daher auch im Hintergrund die grüngelben Farbtupfer.

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (6. Sep. 2014)

Da hab içh auch noch eine mir unbekannte

    

LG René


----------



## koile (6. Sep. 2014)

Hallo , müßte die Blutrote - Heidelibelle sein .


----------



## Digicat (6. Sep. 2014)

koile schrieb:


> Hallo , müßte die Blutrote - Heidelibelle sein .


Hätte ich auch so bestimmt

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## koile (6. Sep. 2014)

Danke für die Bestätigung


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Sep. 2014)

yep Gerd, DAS denke ich auch.... __ fliegen hier zuhauf... seit einigen Tagen als "Tandems"


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Sep. 2014)

die Libellenfotos sind durch die Bank weg sehr schick,
wobei ich klar sagen muss.....
Helmut, Deine __ Vierfleck ... der absolute Knaller, CHAPEAU!!!!


----------



## pema (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
noch ist die Libellensaison bei uns nicht vorbei...sobald die Sonne raus kommt, tauchen die Flieger auf.
Leider habe ich in diesem Jahr bisher noch keine einzige __ Vierfleck gesichtet - aber die __ Heidelibellen und Mosaikjungfern sind immer noch aktiv.
 

Jetzt kommt der gefühlte (oder ist das etwa Realität) 1000ste Versuch, ein Mosaikjungfernmännchen im Flug zu fotografieren. - Und der 1000ste Versuch ist immer noch nicht besser als der erste - . Die veräppeln einen doch. Aber ich weiß, dass es hier schon Superaufnahmen von fliegenden __ Libellen gab...bitte noch mal zeigen.

 
petra


----------



## Digicat (20. Sep. 2014)

Servus Petra

Bei uns sind die __ Libellen sehr rar geworden.
Außer einem Pärchen Blaugrünen Mosaiklibellen sind alle weg.
__ Heidelibellen habe ich heuer überhaupt keine gesichtet.

Ich hoffe aufs nächste Jahr, denn dann sollte der "Große" Teich befüllt und bepflanzt sein.

Deine Blutrote Heidelibelle (Sympetrum sanguineum), Bild #1, gefällt mir ausgezeichnet.
Bild #2, die "fliegende", schaut ja gar so schlecht nicht aus. 
Vielleicht mit einem anderen Hintergrund. Eventuell in Richtung Rasen versuchen.

Meine herzeigbaren Libellen habe alle schon gezeigt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (21. Sep. 2014)

Servus 

Habe ich doch gestern noch geschrieben das keine Heidellibellen heuer zu sehen waren ...

Was ist heute passiert ...

  
Paarungsrad

Ein Pärchen der Großen Heidelibelle (Sympetrum striolatum) kam vorbei.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## misudapi (22. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Helmut, 
dein Foto ist der Hammer. Glückwunsch
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Digicat (22. Sep. 2014)

Danke Susanne

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

